# My Chi has Leg Cramps..Please HELP!



## PeanutButter (Feb 16, 2005)

Today, Peanut was sleeping and after about five mins, he got a very bad leg cramp and started to scream for about two mins.. His right leg stiffened up and was completely straight..After 10-15 mins, he started to walk on it but not like he usually does.

This is the third time this has happened, but he did not cry the other two times. And I dont think it was because he was sleeping because the other two times he was playing and it still happened.

Does anyone know why this would happen to an 8 month old Chi??  
Should I be really worried or is this normal?

Please Help Me!


----------



## Seiah Bobo (Mar 31, 2005)

I dont know why that happened, but I hope Peanut gets better or feels better soon. I would recommend taking Peanut to the Vet when unknown, jusbe safe :wink: . Good luck!!!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Wow, if it's anything like the leg cramps I get (charley horses), they can be very painful. I would definitely take him to the vet to have it checked out. Maybe it can be fixed by something as simple as a nutritional supplement. 

Good luck with your Peanut. Please keep us posted.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

yeha give the vet a call. if it's ahppened a few times they can tell you why and what to do to keep it from happening again.


----------



## nikki (Jan 28, 2005)

Nate posted this in another thread. It could be whats happening to your puppy:


She could be an early stage luxating patella, the most common thing we see is small dogs that jump down from couches who have never experienced luxating patella before, one of their kneecaps pops out, and it doesn't hurt one bit, but they can't move their leg and it freaks them out. By the time the owner reaches the dog, the kneecap already has popped back in on its own (all it takes is a back extension of the leg) and everything is back to normal, and it will all feel normal when you touch the leg again. Your vet wouldn't be able to initiate a luxation on exam unless she is a Grade 2 or higher, so if this is a unique incidence for your pup, hope that it continues that way. Watch for "hops" on one leg or the other when walking or "skipping", it will give you warning signs she is progressing to later stages.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

nikki said:


> Nate posted this in another thread. It could be whats happening to your puppy:
> 
> 
> She could be an early stage luxating patella, the most common thing we see is small dogs that jump down from couches who have never experienced luxating patella before, one of their kneecaps pops out, and it doesn't hurt one bit, but they can't move their leg and it freaks them out. By the time the owner reaches the dog, the kneecap already has popped back in on its own (all it takes is a back extension of the leg) and everything is back to normal, and it will all feel normal when you touch the leg again. Your vet wouldn't be able to initiate a luxation on exam unless she is a Grade 2 or higher, so if this is a unique incidence for your pup, hope that it continues that way. Watch for "hops" on one leg or the other when walking or "skipping", it will give you warning signs she is progressing to later stages.


This was my first thought, too. Tucker also has luxating patellas, and has had one knee repaired by surgery because it continually popped out of place after he accidentally slipped off one of our recliners.  

You might try Glucosamine supplements, which are helpful to the joints.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

yeah rachael is right !! it can be a sort of malnutrition from some sort of mineral ( or something else) that is needed in the muscles ; i would definitely go to your vet....have you tried massaging ??

kisses nat


----------



## PeanutButter (Feb 16, 2005)

Thank You all for your replies..

I researched luxating patella and I think Peanut might have that, the only difference is that his leg does not return to normal right away.. It has been about 12 hours since it happened and he is still not walkin like he usually does.

I called his Vet and i have to wait until Monday to take him but they told me they were going to do the luxating patella exam. I just hope its not something that he will need surgery for..

Just to make sure its not due to a malnutrition of minerals or something, im gonna go to the store now and try and buy Peanut a supplement. 
I give him Nutri-cal when he doesnt completely eat his food but I was told that I shouldnt give that to him everyday with the food because he might gain weight. Also, I feed him Pedigree, is this a bad food? Should I change it? The problem is that he doesnt like foods like Iams and Sciene diet, he just wont eat them! 

Well Thank you all again for your replies


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

iams is not great either ....... :wink: 

are you feeding him moist (canned) or dry food? dry food is always the best !! then you are sure that he has the right nutrients ....try brands like eukanuba, science diet or royal canin!! or try mixing the canned food with the kibble if he won't eat dry food. you can put kibble in a bowl and then add hot water, leave for a few minutes and then loose the water and add the canned food. i do it like this too :wink: 
for the mixing you can use the pedigree (or you can try the science diet again, this is better quality food) i use these too for mixing

i hope i've been of help :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## PeanutButter (Feb 16, 2005)

I just came back from PetSmart and I bought him Nutro Lamb and Rice Formula for Puppies. I think I read that it was really good and at PetSmart they said it was even better than eukanuba. I hope he likes this food. I only feed him dry dog food. 
I have also wet his kibbles but he is so picky that he wont eat it if its been out for more than an hour.
I will keep you guys posted on what the Vet says on Monday. Lets hope its not that serious!


----------

